# New Frame Prices



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

I was only planning on doing frames where they are molded with modifided suspention but heres my new prices

$1500 :Wrapped Frame With Molded Arms

$2000 :Molded Frame And Arms

$2500 :Modified Frame With Molded Arms

$3000 :Modified Frame Molded With Molded Arms



$300 Deposite and the rest on Completion

I'm Also Willing to work with people

But just a Idea

Thanks  

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Pics of your work?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 5 2008, 08:03 AM~11525198
> *Pics of your work?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 5 2008, 11:34 AM~11525897
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You knew it was coming. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 5 2008, 09:03 AM~11525198
> *Pics of your work?
> *


x2 not tryin' to hate but never seen any of your work...


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

O THANK GOD. I HAVE BEEN WAITING TO SEE YOUR PRICE LIST OF THE WORK YOU NEVER DO.


guaranteed another junk thread.


o.. good luck by the way


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 5 2008, 06:07 PM~11529200
> *x2 not tryin' to hate but never seen any of your work...
> *


Well don't hold your breath for them. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11441951

:buttkick:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 5 2008, 07:11 PM~11529236
> *O THANK GOD. I HAVE BEEN WAITING TO SEE YOUR PRICE LIST OF THE WORK YOU NEVER DO.
> guaranteed another junk thread.
> *


X2 He's a dreamer.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 08:56 AM~11525151
> *
> $2500 :Modified Frame With Molded Arms
> 
> *


does this mean i can get my frame to split in half and spin in circles? also, do those molded arms come with the 6" or 12" pockets?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Here is some of his work!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 5 2008, 11:08 PM~11531035
> *Here is some of his work!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i hope thats a joke


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 07:56 AM~11525151
> *I was only planning on doing frames where they are molded with modifided suspention but heres my new prices
> 
> $1500 :Wrapped Frame With Molded Arms
> ...


 :0 

are you jacking the steel from someone else or what?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 5 2008, 10:10 PM~11531050
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i hope thats a joke
> *


I think its for real. I saw that pic posted before and I'm pretty sure they said it was done by tne same dude.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 5 2008, 08:08 PM~11531035
> *Here is some of his work!
> 
> 
> ...


who took a shit and posted a pic of it!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 5 2008, 09:08 PM~11531035
> *Here is some of his work!
> 
> 
> ...


Elephant foot???


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Sep 5 2008, 08:23 PM~11531162
> *:0
> 
> are you jacking the steel from someone else or what?
> *


i was thinking the same ,with the price of steel at the moment he would be loosing money with that price on a full wrap and arms aswell id charge $2100 lol


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Sep 5 2008, 09:23 PM~11531162
> *:0
> 
> are you jacking the steel from someone else or what?
> *


no where in his post did he mention using steel to do the wrapping...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 6 2008, 10:48 PM~11537244
> *no where in his post did he mention using steel to do the wrapping...
> *


aluminum foil? :dunno:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 5 2008, 10:58 PM~11532124
> *i was thinking the same ,with the price of steel at the moment he would be loosing money with that price on a full wrap and arms aswell id charge $2100 lol
> *


where u gettn your steel frm stevie a 4x8 1/4 steel plate here is 124.00


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH+Sep 6 2008, 07:48 PM~11537244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jb weld.....


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Sep 7 2008, 10:40 AM~11540056
> *where u gettn your steel frm stevie a 4x8 1/4 steel plate here is 124.00
> *


not that place holla where your paying that price homie


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

fantasycustoms is a great name for you, cause apparently the work is only done in your dreams :roflmao:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 7 2008, 12:47 PM~11540687
> *fantasycustoms is a great name for you, cause apparently the work is only done in your dreams :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

im guessin fantasywork has no comment lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

well,, this went well lol


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 5 2008, 08:08 PM~11531035
> *Here is some of his work!
> 
> 
> ...



What in the hell........... :0


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

thats cold blooded!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 7 2008, 07:01 PM~11542089
> *well,, this went well  lol
> *


As expected.


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1102114687.jpg

SERIOUSLY! SOMEONE FUCKING EXPLAIN WHAT THE FUCK THAT IS! I can see the out line of what is suppose to be a A arm and it looks like it's taking a big giant metal shit


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've done only one frame, that i'm not finished with and I know that is wrong. I hope that was never on the road!


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

That's gangsta!!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 5 2008, 08:08 PM~11531035
> *Here is some of his work!
> 
> 
> ...


That must be for one of those BIG WHEEL pieces of shit, cause that's the only thing that will not drag the ground on... lol.

What a fucking hack!!!!!


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 5 2008, 08:03 AM~11525198
> *Pics of your work?
> *


I Got some Hopefully I'll load them at the end of the week


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

now it will be of your work right :thumbsup: not a REAL shops work


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 8 2008, 08:44 AM~11547028
> *I Got some Hopefully I'll load them at the end of the week
> *


now thats the best quote of the year hahaha


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 8 2008, 09:44 AM~11547028
> *I Got some Hopefully I'll load them at the end of the week
> *


YES best qoute X1000


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

still waiting on those pics of those bad ass rides you have built.......... :loco: :loco:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 8 2008, 05:57 PM~11551852
> *still waiting on those pics of those bad ass rides you have built.......... :loco:  :loco:
> *


ive got a feeling you will be waiting a while :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 8 2008, 08:21 PM~11552113
> *ive got a feeling you will be waiting a while  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 8 2008, 08:44 AM~11547028
> *I Got some Hopefully I'll load them at the end of the week
> *


yeah... he's gotta find some good ones online that he can claim as his own before he posts them since anything and everything he has ever posted was straight GARBAGE!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Sep 8 2008, 08:30 PM~11552204
> *yeah... he's gotta find some good ones online that he can claim as his own before he posts them since anything and everything he has ever posted was straight GARBAGE!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



Can you post pics of his garbage.......need a laugh :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 8 2008, 06:52 PM~11552414
> *Can you post pics of his garbage.......need a laugh :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: this dude has been talking all this hsit for years and still havent seen pics


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

He can borrow a few of my pics. I might be down to do another frame.


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

NOW THAT'S PLAIN WRONG


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I need some frame work done on my ride bro..im sure you know it.

I'll get you some pics..your work will be PERFECT for it.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Sep 8 2008, 07:45 PM~11552961
> *NOW THAT'S PLAIN WRONG
> *



I was being smart assed, I wish I had the space to do another frame!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 07:56 AM~11525151
> *I was only planning on doing frames where they are molded with modifided suspention but heres my new prices
> 
> $1500 :Wrapped Frame With Molded Arms
> ...


I have had alot of peeps tell me im expensive-- but this really make me feel like im high dollar.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 8 2008, 08:58 PM~11553107
> *I need some frame work done on my ride bro..im sure you know it.
> 
> I'll get you some pics..your work will be PERFECT for it.
> *


I need a full frame done for this vert homie..

























and could you put about 6 or 7 of these on it as well? how much extra..


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 9 2008, 07:17 AM~11556080
> *I need a full frame done for this vert homie..
> 
> 
> ...


I have now seen it all


----------



## WOOD_LIFE (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Sep 7 2008, 08:24 PM~11543171
> *thats cold blooded!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

this guy fantasywork is a joke so wheres the so called pics of his work :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 9 2008, 07:17 AM~11556080
> *I need a full frame done for this vert homie..
> 
> 
> ...


this car keeps reminding me of fundi :0


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 8 2008, 08:42 PM~11553614
> *I have had alot of peeps tell me im expensive-- but this really make me feel like im high dollar.
> *


Im with you homie.. I want to know where he gets his steel from to be that cheep


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 9 2008, 05:17 AM~11556080
> *I need a full frame done for this vert homie..
> 
> 
> ...


 Why would my framework fit this car? Thats fucked up.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Sep 9 2008, 03:51 PM~11560594
> *Why would my framework fit this car? Thats fucked up.
> *


i doubt he was talking to you homie.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 9 2008, 05:17 AM~11556080
> *I need a full frame done for this vert homie..
> 
> 
> ...



You sure?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok got it!


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Sep 9 2008, 04:20 PM~11560817
> *ok got it!
> *


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Sep 9 2008, 04:51 PM~11560594
> *Why would my framework fit this car? Thats fucked up.
> *


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 9 2008, 05:34 PM~11560452
> *this car keeps reminding me of fundi  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thatz cold


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Naw For Real Next Weekend I'm Haveing some internet problems right now


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 9 2008, 05:17 AM~11556080
> *I need a full frame done for this vert homie..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 10 2008, 09:35 AM~11566661
> *Naw For Real Next Weekend I'm Haveing some internet problems right now
> *


haha didnt yo say that last week :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 10 2008, 02:31 PM~11567439
> *haha didnt yo say that last week  :biggrin:
> *


This dude (Fagtasy Customs) should be banned.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 10 2008, 11:35 AM~11566661
> *Naw For Real Next Weekend I'm Haveing some internet problems right now
> *



What kind of internet problems could you have that you cant post pics????????


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Not the kind that don't allow you to post on Layitlow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms+Sep 10 2008, 11:35 AM~11566661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

I want my shit to look like thizzzz







































































*YAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!*


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I think you have to weld shopping cart wheels to those, maybe they werent finished


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 10 2008, 11:31 AM~11567439
> *haha didnt yo say that last week  :biggrin:
> *


Shit I'm trying man I'm useing the public library ass Charter said they are comeing thursday

what the hell else should I say :uh: :uh: 
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 11 2008, 04:51 PM~11578850
> *Shit I'm trying man I'm useing the public library ass Charter said they are comeing thursday
> 
> what the hell else should I say  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


 COULD YOU SAY THAT IN ENGLISH PLEASE


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 11 2008, 05:51 PM~11578850
> *Shit I'm trying man I'm useing the public library ass Charter said they are comeing thursday
> 
> what the hell else should I say  :uh:  :uh:
> ...




Wait you have a custom shop doing frames and hydros, you sell Hi-Lo, and you have a secratery, but you are use the public library for internet WTF How can you not affored internet or have a computer how would you keep in touch with pepole on here that would pay you and would like to see the work your doing to their ride...........


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 12 2008, 10:38 AM~11585542
> *Wait you have a custom shop doing frames and hydros, you sell Hi-Lo, and you have a secratery, but you are use the public library for internet WTF How can you not affored internet or have a computer how would you keep in touch with pepole on here that would pay you and would like to see the work your doing to their ride...........
> *


I just moved and I'm haveing hooked up at my new place

I got enough money to have it hooked up 8 times that don't mean they gonna jump and be at my door in 5 min's


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 12 2008, 03:10 PM~11587202
> *I just moved and I'm haveing hooked up at my new place
> 
> I got enough money to have it hooked up 8 times that don't mean they gonna jump and be at my door in 5 min's
> *


must be coming from all that fantasy work huh


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 12 2008, 02:10 PM~11587202
> *I just moved and I'm haveing hooked up at my new place
> 
> I got enough money to have it hooked up 8 times that don't mean they gonna jump and be at my door in 5 min's
> *


Why do you even post anything anymore Know matter what screen name you have or what topic you post. *YOU ARE GOING TO GET CLOWNED* DAMN Homie :uh:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 5 2008, 09:58 PM~11532124
> *i was thinking the same ,with the price of steel at the moment he would be loosing money with that price on a full wrap and arms aswell id charge $2100 lol
> *


x2


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

People sure seem to be talking shit on my topic :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 15 2008, 11:45 AM~11606931
> *People sure seem to be talking shit on my topic :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's because you are a fucking HACK... why else would you not post your work?? You did once before and it was so horrible that you got clowned from every person on here.

Why don't you go back to the taco shop you work at and just stop maikng yourslef look even more stupid than we all know you are??


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Sep 15 2008, 12:29 PM~11607284
> *That's because you are a fucking HACK... why else would you not post your work?? You did once before and it was so horrible that you got clowned from every person on here.
> 
> Why don't you go back to the taco shop you work at and just stop maikng yourslef look even more stupid than we all know you are??
> *


hahaha tell it like it is homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

the work here dont look all that bad imo ive seen some bullshit work on this site that looked real bad
one of his topics


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 16 2008, 06:06 AM~11614111
> *the work here dont look all that bad imo ive seen some bullshit work on this site that looked real bad
> one of his topics
> *


Oh yea i remember that topic....... :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Sep 5 2008, 06:07 PM~11529200
> *x2 not tryin' to hate but never seen any of your work...
> *


X3


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 16 2008, 08:49 AM~11614232
> *Oh yea i remember that topic....... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: whats up bro


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

TTT LOL LOL


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Well Here's A Frame I'm Finishing Up


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

This Part I Havn't Finished Molding So You Can See My Welds

Lower Arms Not Molded Yet


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

dang nice work do you have more detailed pics though....


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 18 2008, 12:11 PM~12191333
> *dang nice work do you have more detailed pics though....
> *


Thanks :biggrin: :biggrin: 

But no not right now I'm in the prosses of moveing into a new shop


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

Let this be a lesson to everyone, if you dont post pics, you will get roasted! THere are too many frauds out there, and LIL homies aint playin!


BTW, nice work....


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Nov 18 2008, 12:47 PM~12191701
> *Let this be a lesson to everyone, if you dont post pics, you will get roasted! THere are too many frauds out there, and LIL homies aint playin!
> BTW, nice work....
> *


Thanks I was waiting till this car came out but yeah I was getting tired of getting knocked :biggrin:


----------



## HTOWNBOSS (Oct 21, 2008)

FANTASY CUSTOMS IS A FUKIN HACK, DO NOT TAKE YOUR CAR TO HIM.

HIM AND LIL MIGLETTO WILL FUCK YOUR RIDE UP AND RIPP YOU OFF!

DO NOT TRUST THIS GUY!


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Nov 18 2008, 03:25 PM~12193150
> *FANTASY CUSTOMS IS A FUKIN HACK, DO NOT TAKE YOUR CAR TO HIM.
> 
> HIM AND LIL MIGLETTO WILL FUCK YOUR RIDE UP AND RIPP YOU OFF!
> ...


 :0 


thanks for the heads up


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Nov 18 2008, 05:25 PM~12193150
> *FANTASY CUSTOMS IS A FUKIN HACK, DO NOT TAKE YOUR CAR TO HIM.
> 
> HIM AND LIL MIGLETTO WILL FUCK YOUR RIDE UP AND RIPP YOU OFF!
> ...


hey im in chicago and i was thinkin bout givin dude a try so tell us why you said that what happend???


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Nov 18 2008, 04:17 PM~12193669
> *hey im in chicago and i was thinkin bout givin dude a try so tell us why you said that  what happend???
> *


Because I'm 22???

And People Like Talking Shit ???
:dunno: :dunno: 

You see my work it's fine


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Nov 18 2008, 05:17 PM~12193669
> *hey im in chicago and i was thinkin bout givin dude a try so tell us why you said that  what happend???
> *


p.m me and i will fill you in :0


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

works looking good.keep it up


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Nov 18 2008, 04:25 PM~12193150
> *FANTASY CUSTOMS IS A FUKIN HACK, DO NOT TAKE YOUR CAR TO HIM.
> 
> HIM AND LIL MIGLETTO WILL FUCK YOUR RIDE UP AND RIPP YOU OFF!
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 01:04 PM~12191282
> *Well Here's A Frame I'm Finishing Up
> 
> 
> ...


 AND TELL THEM HOW LONG THIS FRAME HAS BEEN THERE???


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Nov 18 2008, 04:23 PM~12193742
> *:yes:
> *


WTF???? I did perfectly good work on your car so what the hell are you saying

I went the extra mile on your car and under charged you


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Nov 18 2008, 04:24 PM~12193757
> *AND TELL THEM HOW LONG THIS FRAME HAS BEEN THERE???
> *


The whole fucking winter without getting payed a dime until this late summer whats your fucking point????


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

awww shit guess i opened a can of worms with this topic bump


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 05:26 PM~12193782
> *WTF???? I did perfectly good work on your car so what the hell are you saying
> 
> I went the extra mile on your car and under charged you
> *


U UNDER CHARGED ME BECAUSE IT WAS SOPOSE TO BE DONE BY A CERTIN TIME BUT IT WASENT
2. ITS PRETTY SAD THAT I PAID U TO DO JOB BUT I HAD TO COME FINISH IT..
3. THE TRUNK LID WAS FUCK UP AFTER U HAD IT 
4.THE FRONT PUMP DINDNT WORK WHEN I CAME TO GET THE CAR

DO WANT TO KEEP GOIN CAUSE I CAN
SO DODNT EVEN GET ON HERE ACTING LIKE U RUN A GOOD SHOP.. I GIVE PROPS ON YOUR WELD BUT THATS IT


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Look the work I do is perfectly good nobody can knock the quailty of my work

the problem I have is trying to do to much work for to little money and it has always turned out bad for me

Look those new prices are set there for a reason you will get what you pay for with good quality work


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 05:28 PM~12193808
> *The whole fucking winter without getting payed a dime until this late summer whats your fucking point????
> *


MY POINT IS ITS BENN THERE FOR OVER 2 YEARS & LIKE ALWAYS U SAY IT WAS GOING TO BE DONE IN A MONTH..THATS THE FUCKING POINT


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Nov 18 2008, 04:33 PM~12193897
> *U UNDER CHARGED ME BECAUSE IT WAS SOPOSE TO BE DONE BY A CERTIN TIME BUT IT WASENT
> 2. ITS PRETTY SAD THAT I PAID U TO DO JOB BUT I HAD TO COME FINISH IT..
> 3. THE TRUNK LID WAS FUCK UP AFTER U HAD IT
> ...


I did extra work on your car and you knew why that was takeing longer I had two more weeks on it and you had to get it like Now!!!!!!!!

And in a year you chouldn't do what whould have took me 2 weeks


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't understand why anybody that claims to be a buisness man can't invest the money in a good camera to take detailed pics of his work, or take the time to clean his work area. 
I post better pics of my work and keep a cleaner shop and I'm not even trying to get any work on here. 
If your not serious about looking and acting like a pro, don't expect to be looked upon as one.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Nov 18 2008, 04:36 PM~12193936
> *MY POINT IS ITS BENN THERE FOR OVER 2 YEARS & LIKE ALWAYS U SAY IT WAS GOING TO BE DONE IN A MONTH..THATS THE FUCKING POINT
> *


and thats due to not paying for months on end


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 06:34 PM~12193907
> *Look the work I do is perfectly good nobody can knock the quailty of my work
> 
> *



Bullshit. You made those lowers with a 16" recessed spring pocket. :roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

oh this is fun


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 05:37 PM~12193939
> *I did extra work on your car and you knew why that was takeing longer I had two more weeks on it and you had to get it like Now!!!!!!!!
> 
> And in a year you chouldn't do what whould have took me 2 weeks
> *


U DID WORK THAT U WANTED TO DO TO IT.. NOT WHAT I HAD ASKED SO DONT EVEN GO THERE HOMIE..

TWO MORE WEEKS :roflmao: I BROUGHT U THE CAR IN JUNE U SAID IT WOULD BE DONE IN 3 MONTHSWICH WOULD BE SEPTEMBE..BUT WHEN DID I GET IN APRIL STILL NOT DONE :0


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

this guy should just beg a mod to change his name or get a new account cause he will never live this down


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 18 2008, 04:41 PM~12193994
> *Bullshit. You made those lowers with a 16" recessed spring pocket. :roflmao:
> *


they weren't 16 inches


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 06:20 PM~12193699
> *
> You see my work it's fine
> *


I can't see shit but a blurred pic of a frame. Those lowers were all I needed to see. :0


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 05:38 PM~12193950
> *and thats due to not paying for months on end
> *


I STILL GOT ALL MY RECIPTS IF WANT A COPYS LET ME KNOW :biggrin: & u maid a bet with migel that it would be done the next time we went back.. and i asked if u need me to pay u the balance and u said no because u lost the bet so we were even :0


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Nov 18 2008, 04:42 PM~12194004
> *U DID WORK THAT U WANTED TO DO TO IT.. NOT WHAT I HAD ASKED SO DONT EVEN GO THERE HOMIE..
> 
> TWO MORE WEEKS  :roflmao: I BROUGHT U THE CAR IN JUNE U SAID IT WOULD BE DONE IN 3 MONTHSWICH WOULD BE SEPTEMBE..BUT WHEN DID I GET IN APRIL STILL NOT DONE :0
> *


two week worth of work yes


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

FantasyWork................................


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 18 2008, 05:41 PM~12193994
> *Bullshit. You made those lowers with a 16" recessed spring pocket. :roflmao:
> *


true i had to cut those stupid things because when u drove the car they hit the street :angry:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 05:46 PM~12194049
> *two week worth of work yes
> *


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Nov 18 2008, 04:46 PM~12194047
> *I STILL GOT ALL MY RECIPTS IF WANT A COPYS LET ME KNOW  :biggrin: & u maid a bet with migel that it would be done the next time we went back.. and i asked if u need me to pay u the balance and u said no because u lost the bet  so we were even :0
> *


whatever I still undercharged you period!!!!!!!!!!

For what was done to the car you payed very little plus did you forget the kit that was 3 times better than the kit you brought me

Your sitting argueing when you forget alot of details

I'm done argueing with you go somewhere else I don't run up in your house and fucking snatch food out your mouth so don't be doing it to me

I don't claim to be the best busniess man and I'm trying to improve that but this is the way I know how eat so stop fucking with it


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 06:43 PM~12194017
> *they weren't 16 inches
> *



Ok 12". They could not be used because they would have hit the ground. Real talk, you could be a decent fabricator, but you talk more than you listen made the topic "Turn Key Hoppers for $10K". At that point, you are the joke of LIL.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 18 2008, 05:41 PM~12193994
> *Bullshit. You made those lowers with a 16" recessed spring pocket. :roflmao:
> *











YOU TALKING ABOUT THESE :0


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

try a 9-5 job and do your fantasywork on the side


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Nov 18 2008, 05:54 PM~12194152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Those are the ones


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Nov 18 2008, 04:54 PM~12194152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT .................................... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 05:53 PM~12194139
> *whatever I still undercharged you period!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> For what was done to the car you payed very little plus did you forget the kit that was 3 times better than the kit you brought me
> ...


YOU SAY WHATEVER BECUSE U KNOW THE TRUTH..
IST NOT MY FAULT YOUR SHOP GOT BROKEN INTO.AND I DIDNT ASK U TO BY A BETTER KIT U DID THAT ON YOUR OWN..


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Well Is there anything else Cris you wanna tell everbody that I'm a bloodsucking gargoil and to never take work to me ever in your life

Go ahaid so we can get this done and over with so I can move about my way


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 04:59 PM~12194206
> *Well Is there anything else Cris you wanna tell everbody that I'm a bloodsucking gargoil and to never take work to me ever in your life
> 
> Go ahaid so we can get this done and over with so I can move about my way
> *


Are you gonna cry :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 05:59 PM~12194206
> *Well Is there anything else Cris you wanna tell everbody that I'm a bloodsucking gargoil and to never take work to me ever in your life
> 
> Go ahaid so we can get this done and over with so I can move about my way
> *


HEY MAN IM JUST KEEPING IT REAL :biggrin: ALL I DID WAS ASK U A ?? AND U THE ONE THAT GOT MAD..
YOU DONT HAVE TO TELL ME TO MOVE ON BECAUS I ALREADY HAVE..
LIVE & LEARN DUDE LIVE & LEARN DUDE


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Nov 18 2008, 05:00 PM~12194217
> *Are you gonna cry  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


No that was over a year ago the work was fine then yes I made the arms too big I was trying it out it's not like I chould cut it and re weld it

Its not like I whould make them like that again

I just don't want him bringing this topic up 6 months from now


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 06:06 PM~12194286
> *No that was over a year ago the work was fine then yes I made the arms too big I was trying it out it's not like I chould cut it and re weld it
> 
> Its not like I whould make them like that again
> ...


LIKE I SAID MAN LIVE & LEARN.. I LOOK AT LIKE THIS IT WAS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE FOR BOTH OF US


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Nov 18 2008, 05:03 PM~12194257
> *HEY MAN IM JUST KEEPING IT REAL  :biggrin: ALL I DID WAS ASK U A ?? AND U THE ONE THAT GOT MAD..
> YOU DONT HAVE TO TELL ME TO MOVE ON BECAUS I ALREADY HAVE..
> LIVE & LEARN DUDE  LIVE & LEARN DUDE
> *


Ok thats what I'm saying I won't even handle a prodject like that again


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't even do installs 

Just frames arms

and paint jobs thats it

And yes for $10,000 I'll do the whole car shit I'm doing Miguels for cheaper


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

lmao...hahahaha


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Put your time in, build a rep thru hard work, hustle and humility. Don't come talking nonsense and expecting respect. 

Like dude said, Live and LEARN.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 18 2008, 05:52 PM~12194720
> *Put your time in, build a rep thru hard work, hustle and humility. Don't come talking nonsense and expecting respect.
> 
> Like dude said, Live and LEARN.
> *


No I just don't like being atacked about stuff in the past


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 18 2008, 07:52 PM~12194720
> *Put your time in, build a rep thru hard work, hustle and humility. Don't come talking nonsense and expecting respect.
> 
> Like dude said, Live and LEARN.
> *


real talk son


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't know if this pic is any better???


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

good lord


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

is this car on the streets?


----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 05:58 PM~12195340
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Some thing about this doesnt look right to me. :uh:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Nov 18 2008, 07:10 PM~12195435
> *Some thing about this doesnt look right to me. :uh:
> *


It's not finished in that pic


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Nov 18 2008, 07:10 PM~12195435
> *Some thing about this doesnt look right to me. :uh:
> *


Yeah he's got Hyme joints in all location points meaning the axle isnt secured at all and will wander all over the place under drive and be lethal hno:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Nov 19 2008, 08:46 AM~12199889
> *Yeah he's got Hyme joints in all location points meaning the axle isnt secured at all and will wander all over the place under drive and be lethal hno:
> *


the thing doesn't move back and forth the thing it perfectly stabble


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Atleast there's some pics... finally!!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

:uh: 
Your a *HACK*. You should be embrassest to post your work. I hope you plan on never moving that piece of shit out of your garage.


It's because of people like you that give real lowrider builders a bad name. 

I hope nobody gets hurt or worse dies because of your negligence.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i normally wouldn't jump in the middle of something like this, but those prices seem too cheap.
I always price anything I do high, if someone doesnt want to pay what i quote, then its not worth my time. I find cutting deals or working cheap never ends up good.

this is my frame, i would charge $6k or $7k to do this for someone else, might be high, but then its worth my time to do it.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Nov 19 2008, 07:59 PM~12205637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And your a fucking retard I hope you get hit by a bus It's people like you that suck dick


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)




----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Nov 19 2008, 08:03 PM~12205685
> *i normally wouldn't jump in the middle of something like this, but those prices seem too cheap.
> I always price anything I do high,  if someone doesnt want to pay what i quote, then its not worth my time.  I find cutting deals or working cheap never ends up good.
> 
> ...


I've seen it on Hi-caliber.com nice work Mabye your right


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

working cheap just backs you into a corner, 

and that himes joint rear set will be loosey goosey
if its going to be a street car.

you should do a poly set up. since you fabed everything anyhow,
just use 65-70 impala rear bushing(poly) that would tighten it up alot.

just my opinion


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Nov 19 2008, 08:15 PM~12205837
> *working cheap just backs you into a corner,
> 
> and that himes joint rear set will be loosey goosey
> ...


It might seem like it whould lose but it's tighter than poly or rubber I tested it


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 19 2008, 11:20 PM~12205885
> *It might seem like it whould lose but it's tighter than poly or rubber I tested it
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 19 2008, 08:21 PM~12205900
> *:roflmao:
> *


well when I see you at the shows I'll let you push on it it won't move a stock car will


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 19 2008, 11:27 PM~12205946
> *well when I see you at the shows I'll let you push on it it won't move a stock car will
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

is this part of a hang glider?


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 19 2008, 08:33 PM~12206016
> *:twak:
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Mr. Ray I tryed that already I just can't fucking die


----------



## HTOWNBOSS (Oct 21, 2008)

TTT.


BEWARE OF THIS HACK ARTIST.

DO NOT TAKE YOUR CARS OR BUY ANYTHING FROM THIS SCAMMER.


SUPPORT QUALITY WORK, NOT BUTCHERS WHO DESTROY THE LOWRIDER SCENE!


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

:0 

Since this whole lowrider thing is about unity, why not help this guy out? Someone has to be local that can give pointers or share some knowledge. Granted his work may not be up to par with some of the higher end fabricators in the industry but, everyone starts somewhere. Making or helping to make this guy better will only further the scene as a whole. Just a thought.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

p.s. - damn government computers blocking all the pics.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Nov 20 2008, 04:33 PM~12212808
> *TTT
> *


 :uh: troublemaker :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

Man, I drop out of LIL for a year, come back and here he is again peddling the same crock of shit. Some things never change. Fantasy I give you props your spelling has come a long way since you started talking shit, but your message is still the same and your work is still lousy. Remember a good builder will take the advice of others. Tattoo has given you some great advice; Its down the road not across the street, maybe you just need to try again.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 20 2008, 04:20 PM~12213136
> *:0
> 
> Since this whole lowrider thing is about unity, why not help this guy out?  Someone has to be local that can give pointers or share some knowledge.  Granted his work may not be up to par with some of the higher end fabricators in the industry but, everyone starts somewhere.  Making or helping to make this guy better will only further the scene as a whole.  Just a thought.
> *



Everybody should try and help everybody... If its negative energy you put in... its negative energy you will receive...


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Nov 20 2008, 11:42 AM~12210909
> *TTT.
> BEWARE OF THIS HACK ARTIST.
> 
> ...



Did you buy something from him?
In business its hard to satisfy EVERYBODY

What happened that makes you want to make a fake profile and defame someone's business and character ?
Any details ?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 20 2008, 05:20 PM~12213136
> *:0
> 
> Since this whole lowrider thing is about unity, why not help this guy out?  Someone has to be local that can give pointers or share some knowledge.  Granted his work may not be up to par with some of the higher end fabricators in the industry but, everyone starts somewhere.  Making or helping to make this guy better will only further the scene as a whole.  Just a thought.
> *


It's not about helping, he's trying to run a hydraulic shop but seems that he takes on too much work for what he's charging and then customers end up mad that he's got the vehicle for so long and exactly what was supposed to be done wasn't. If he just did the job that was paid for, at a reasonalbe price, and didn't talk all the shit on here, i believe he'd have business coming to him all the time, both from here and locally. From knowing 3 people that have dealt with him wrapping their frames, none of the cars are on the road. If business practices were different, i would have dropped off a frame to be fully wrapped a long time ago when he first opened the shop. Perhaps doing some partial reinforcements and things like that where he can get the car in and out in a day would help establish that he's running a legitimate shop. Just my .02


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed+Nov 21 2008, 10:43 AM~12219896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Nov 18 2008, 07:54 PM~12194152
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is this for real? :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 21 2008, 10:55 AM~12220460
> *Is this for real?  :0
> *


Yes, and homies car would never have been driveable with them on.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 21 2008, 01:00 PM~12220493
> *Yes, and homies car would never have been driveable with them on.
> *



That is fucking crazy. I can't believe somone would actually do that. :0


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin+Nov 18 2008, 07:52 PM~12194720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Nov 19 2008, 11:03 PM~12205685
> *i normally wouldn't jump in the middle of something like this, but those prices seem too cheap.
> I always price anything I do high,  if someone doesnt want to pay what i quote, then its not worth my time.  I find cutting deals or working cheap never ends up good.
> 
> ...


damb you put in work on that frame nice


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

wow i have never seen lower arms taks a shit. but i guess there a first time for eveything.


----------



## HTOWNBOSS (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Nov 21 2008, 06:11 AM~12219097
> *Did you buy something from him?
> In business its hard to satisfy EVERYBODY
> 
> ...


YOUR KIDDING RIGHT?

ARE YOU FUCKIN BLIND OR RETARDED?

ANYBODY WHO DOES THIS KIND OF WORK AND CHARGES FOR IT SHOULD BE SHOT AND HUNG. THERE IS SO MANY THINGS WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE ITS UN REAL! THIS GUYS A FUCKIN DUMMY! END OF STORY.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 18 2008, 05:13 PM~12194350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Nov 21 2008, 03:06 PM~12223127
> *YOUR KIDDING RIGHT?
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKIN BLIND OR RETARDED?
> ...


I agree about the work..... but i will defend him some on this pic as he stated that this work was not complete..


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 06:58 PM~12195340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is the point of putting Hyme joints on a part that only goes up and down the senter Hyme joint is the only thing that has to move diff ways :uh:


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 19 2008, 08:27 PM~12205946
> *well when I see you at the shows I'll let you push on it it won't move a stock car will
> *


What show??? I have never seen you at any show


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

It's not done in that pic jackass I was tacking everything into place



















When fabricating you don't just weld crap into place and expect it to fit and line up

you tac things in there place take them apart and weld them

and I don't understand how you think the rear end sways back and forth when the job of the slingshot (Made from one peice) 

I have more pics of the arms and crap finished (but its on a differnt computor)

The idea was to show the caiber of work I do but some people can't figure that the pic is showing mock up

I'M SORRY YOU WANNA TRY TO TALK CRAP ABOUT MY WORK BUT YOU CAN'T BECAUSE THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 21 2008, 08:43 AM~12219896
> *It's not about helping, he's trying to run a hydraulic shop but seems that he takes on too much work for what he's charging and then customers end up mad that he's got the vehicle for so long and exactly what was supposed to be done wasn't.  If he just did the job that was paid for, at a reasonalbe price, and didn't talk all the shit on here, i believe he'd have business coming to him all the time, both from here and locally.  From knowing 3 people that have dealt with him wrapping their frames, none of the cars are on the road.  If business practices were different, i would have dropped off a frame to be fully wrapped a long time ago when he first opened the shop.  Perhaps doing some partial reinforcements and things like that where he can get the car in and out in a day would help establish that he's running a legitimate shop.  Just my .02
> *


Thank you for being trueful no I haven't done the best in the demagrapics of my shop and I am currently working on running my shop better and ways to do it

but what I'm trying to do is get some frames already here and wrap them simple (without all the mods) and sell it to you and have you give me your frame

and just me wrapping crap all day and keep that flow curculating


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Sep 7 2008, 10:40 AM~11540056
> *where u gettn your steel frm stevie a 4x8 1/4 steel plate here is 124.00
> *


daaammmm a sheet of 4x8 1/4 steel plate here in washington is anywhere from 360.00..to 498.00


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 20 2008, 05:20 PM~12213136
> *:0
> 
> Since this whole lowrider thing is about unity, why not help this guy out?  Someone has to be local that can give pointers or share some knowledge.  Granted his work may not be up to par with some of the higher end fabricators in the industry but, everyone starts somewhere.  Making or helping to make this guy better will only further the scene as a whole.  Just a thought.
> *


Thank you, Finally some one with someyhing good to say,

I think some of his work needs help, but the frame looks decent.....Just need to think things throw, but ,sometimes it's trial by error :0


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@Nov 22 2008, 03:43 AM~12228052
> *daaammmm a sheet of 4x8 1/4 steel plate here in washington is anywhere from 360.00..to 498.00
> *


130 all day long


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

220 tax included for 1/4 sheets here... and free delivery..


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 22 2008, 02:57 AM~12228082
> *Thank you, Finally some one with someyhing good to say,
> 
> I think some of his work needs help but the frame looks decent .....Just need to think things throw, but ,sometimes it's trial by error :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Nov 21 2008, 04:06 PM~12223127
> *YOUR KIDDING RIGHT?
> 
> ARE YOU FUCKIN BLIND OR RETARDED?
> ...



what i see from a working stand point. is too many heim joints. heims on the lowers, heims on the uppers. the rear end will sway with all those heims. the lowers were way over thought. the only bend in the lowers should be at the mounting point of the axle about 3 to 5 inches away. and the bend is mainly to clear the axle housing when locking up. and also does help a little bit with pinion angle problems.. then on top of the axle it appears that the mount isnt flush straight up and down with the axle. so when its mounted u already start out with a bad pinion angle right off the bat.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 23 2008, 08:11 PM~12238413
> *what i see from a working stand point.  is too many heim joints.  heims on the lowers, heims on the uppers.  the rear end will sway with all those heims.  the lowers were way over thought.  the only bend in the lowers should be at the mounting point of the axle about 3 to 5 inches away.  and the bend is mainly to clear the axle housing when locking up. and also does help a little bit with pinion angle problems.. then on top of the axle it appears that the mount isnt flush straight up and down with the axle.  so when its mounted u already start out with a bad pinion angle right off the bat.
> *


Accually the pinion angle is good for how I made it it lays low and locks up frarely high and it is chained to where I want it to keep it from bending the drive shaft


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 23 2008, 09:11 PM~12238413
> *what i see from a working stand point.  is too many heim joints.  heims on the lowers, heims on the uppers.  the rear end will sway with all those heims.  the lowers were way over thought.  the only bend in the lowers should be at the mounting point of the axle about 3 to 5 inches away.  and the bend is mainly to clear the axle housing when locking up. and also does help a little bit with pinion angle problems.. then on top of the axle it appears that the mount isnt flush straight up and down with the axle.  so when its mounted u already start out with a bad pinion angle right off the bat.
> *



The problem is not how many heim joints. Once the you mount the extra large wishbone to 2 differents spots on the frame you have made it stable, or so it will only move north and south. The problem is how big the wishbone is. Trying to cover that much space with square tube is risky. I bet it is stable now when you push on it. However load that bitch up with some batteries and go around a curve at 25 mph. The laterial forces then will be much greater than pushing on the qtr panel. Wishbones work great on impalas because they have to be keep small and compact. There is not as much leverage on an impala. However becuase the wishbone has a bend or right angle on it, it creates a weak spot. If he just made some longer more straight uppers he would be ok.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Nov 24 2008, 05:41 AM~12240816
> *The problem is not how many heim joints.  Once the you mount the extra large wishbone to 2 differents spots on the frame you have made it stable, or so it will only move north and south.  The problem is how big the wishbone is.  Trying to cover that much space with square tube is risky.   I bet it is stable now when you push on it.   However load that bitch up with some batteries and go around a curve at 25 mph.   The laterial forces then will be much greater than pushing on the qtr panel.   Wishbones work great on impalas because they have to be keep small and compact.   There is not as much leverage on an impala.  However becuase the wishbone has a bend or right angle on it, it creates a weak spot.  If he just made some longer more straight uppers he would be ok.
> *


Thank you for backing up my point

and the one I'm doing now is different I mad it like that based on the fact I did it with the body on the frame

but you can see I should have just done the whole thing with a three way wrap (I'm never doing that again) :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

If your going to do that much work. Why dont you just make longer uppers. Use what works, the car probably came with uppers, and you haven't really extended the lowers. Just buy some adjustable uppers and call it a day. Or if you feeling frisky just build some new ones. Or just make some drop mounts. Shit there are about 40 other ideas than building that thing.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Nov 25 2008, 05:24 AM~12251702
> *If your going to do that much work.  Why dont you just make longer uppers.  Use what works,  the car probably came with uppers, and you haven't really extended the lowers.  Just buy some adjustable uppers and call it a day.  Or if you feeling frisky just build some new ones.  Or just make some drop mounts.  Shit there are about 40 other ideas than building that thing.
> *


well it's not like I'm ever gonna do it again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 22 2008, 01:57 AM~12228082
> *Thank you, Finally some one with someyhing good to say,
> 
> I think some of his work needs help, but the frame looks decent.....Just need to think things throw, but ,sometimes it's trial by error :0
> *


Thanks Ron :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

frame work looks good ,molded arms look good just dont fab any more pockets on lowers that big you should post some pics of cars you've done.


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monteloco_@Nov 28 2008, 06:18 PM~12283762
> *frame work looks good ,molded arms look good just  dont fab any more pockets on lowers that big you should post some pics of cars you've done.
> *


LOL I won't again I just make them 2 inch drops now

But yeah I got some more frames to do I'll post pics of soon  

Plus I'm now takeing on install jobs if anybody wants them


----------

